
Call for Speakers for Decentralized AI Summit in SF on February First - nathantross
https://decentralized-ai.com
======
minimaxir
Don't use emoji in HN titles.

------
PaulHoule
If you want to decentralize AI why aren't you meeting somewhere other than SF?

